# Fatty Throwdown??



## bbqgoddess

Whats up for this weekend??
I see lots of wonderful FATTIES, I believe it was Mossymo who suggested a throwdown...of course all for fun and sharing ideas...
Anyone want to have a fattie contest, sounds like fun...gimme your thoughts!!


----------



## erain

heck yes kelly!!!!! how about a fatty freeforall!!! i been watchin this and nobody replying, everybody else must be scared lol!!! you know u got this hands down won right???? yu gonna have some kinda pomegranete stuffed fatty(shoot just gave u ideas already)or mango chutney fatty or something and just the name will do me in!!!! i have an idea though, i have seen so many phatties latley that push the bar every weekend. this should not be between two members, but if everyone else chickens out then so be it, how about a fatty weekend where everyone does a fatty.
man what a thread that would be huh!!! i going to work in a bit and have to work tomorrow and already had a smoked planned so this weekend would not be the best for me. any others intersted?? other things that come to mind are categories maybe.. separate the meats ie turkey,beef or venison(a little pork mixed in as a binder allowable),or just plain pork??? any other sug, we should hammer this out and have one heck of a thread!!!


----------



## richtee

Speaking of binders Erain- I have used Knox gelatin for an all beef lean fatty. Just an idea. And egg helps too.


----------



## bbqgoddess

Erain
This weekend would be tough for me too... you already know what I am smokin' 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I just wanted to toss it out there so hopefully in the next couple of weekends we could get one going....we will see! Heck maybe it wil be just you and me my friend! It will still be awesome.....


----------



## erain

thanks rich, i got a bunch of ground elk yet, have made a couple fatties with it straight and it can be done but its tuff, i think your definatly on something there. do you know how much knox per lb??? thks


----------



## justsmoke2

Well I wish I would have seen this sooner but I am still up for it if we do it and I promise q veiw to cause I want to know it happened.  This could or should be able to get a lot of participants.


----------



## flyin'illini

BBQG (k) --  I like the idea and know I would get my doors blown off as I can't even roll one like Capt D and Buck W.  But it would fun to see the imagination of the SMF on display.


----------



## lcruzen

Depending on the weekend I'm up for for it. I'm thinking a slider fattie.


----------



## richoso1

Ok BBG, gimme da rules. Does it have to be something never posted before, do you have to include all ingredients, any limitations? let me kmow, I'm ready to rumble...


----------



## ncdodave

im all in! set up some rules and dates and you can count this newbie in on the throwdown. that would be so much fun! I ve participated in several online Dutch oven cook offs to and they were a blast!


----------



## bbqgoddess

Ok I would love to do it the weekend of the 19th...Maybe hold it open for Friday and Sat smoking Judging on Sunday...and if I could ask for one or more of our wonderful MODS to come up with rules and also judge (for fun and braggin' rights) I think that would be the best way...what do you all think?? Perhaps we come up with a special "avitar" for the winners? 
BBQG got game baby!


----------



## cinnamonkc

All right Kelly...I'm in!!  
Hopefully it doesn't have to be one not previously posted because I think I've posted a dozen or so and my creativity on fatty's has run it's limit.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Let's ring the fatty bell!!!


----------



## daboys

Hmmm, this sounds like it would be fun. Nice thing about it, we could all get some great ideas from everybodys pics.


----------



## wutang

gotta get in on it. i'm thinkin italian sausage stuffed with roasted peppers and provelone cheese-mmmmmmm


----------



## bbq addict

As long as it isn't 7/26 (judging a competition), count me in!  I have a couple ideas in mind...


----------



## sumosmoke

Kelly - it has been mentioned that another Throwdown needs to take place on SMF and we hadn't had any takers. Great thread to offer up the idea and get some takers!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Definitely think the fatty throwdown is a great idea. Bob and I had a great time with our brisket Throwdown (brisket throwdown thread) and have been anxiously awaiting for someone to throw down the gauntlet to establish another challenge!!! Our rules were really simple - qvue required and the smoke had to be done the weekend we said we'd do it. Other than that it was free reign on the idea of how to smoke it, the method, and the ingredients used. Just my $0.02 in the opinion of the rules.

Good luck and I'll definitely throw my hat in to the ring for this one!


----------



## morkdach

i have 2 pounds thawing out now 1 hot and spicy will do nacked with a rub concoction me and coworker dreamed up cooken tommorow so maybe count me in if this kicks ***


----------



## smokinrob

This sounds awesome! I'm in! Will there be any rules regarding something they all must have in common aside from the shape i.e. must be traditional breakfast sausage? I would say anything goes... but that's just me.


----------



## desertlites

Ya like laurel stated we been waiting on another throwdown-heard a smoked vs boiled rib might be comming up also.I not real heavy into fatties but I will love to be a part and donate mine. have some great Ideas!


----------



## jocosa

Was planning a couple of fatties for next weekend's smoke... sounds like fun -  I'm in.


----------



## aussiemick

I'd love to be in it but still cant get them to roll good enough. But good luck to those who enter

Mick


----------



## justsmoke2

The 19th count me in.  To me will not be about winning but about how many different types will see.  Almost like a smoke day.


----------



## seboke

Sweet idea!  Been waiting for this to happen, was near launching the throwdown myself.  What a great reason to get some fatty practice in this weekend!


----------



## bbqgoddess

Here we go, rules simple like Laurel stated, Q-VUE required, and the competition weekend will be next weekend so everyone can prepare and last thing is you gotta list the ingredients!!

As far as what qualifies as a FATTIE? I think if you can roll it up and it stays rolled its a fattie. 
Minor blowouts are allowed major blow up don't count! (major blow ups = tossing it into foil to finish cooking the pieces)
With that said anything goes!!

FATTIE THOWDOWN JULY 18 & 19 th, THE BELL IS RUNG!!!  WHOO-WHO!


----------



## buck wheezer

As the kids say: "I'm down wid it."

Bring it on!


----------



## richoso1

How will it be judged? By poll or by The Mod Squad?


----------



## bbqgoddess

What does everyone want? poll or the mod squad? I doesn't matter to me either way...however it has been sticky in here of late and I do not know what is "politically correct" 
I feel we are all adults its for fun we should all be able to vote on a single thread and it be fine...
what are everyone else's thoughts?


----------



## richoso1

I say let The Mod Squad come to the Res Q.


----------



## buck wheezer

I can take a pretty good beating, so I'm OK with a poll.


----------



## flyin'illini

Poll is my 'vote', Kelly.  The mods are busy enough taking care of things.  :)  Agree we are adults all will be fine.


----------



## safety1

Count me in!  I have a garden that is ripe for the pickin'  This is a great site and I am honored to be accepted and allowed to participate in it.


----------



## ronp

A poll would be fairest way depending how it is setup.


----------



## pigcicles

I think ya'll should do the poll - poor Monty might not be back in time to vote (puter problems ya know). If there is a tie maybe the mod's super secret votes will break the tie???

Nice thread BBQGoddes - Ever think about an Events gig with the forum??


----------



## erain

mick, hea man get in on it!!! there are gonna be no losers in this deal. i can guarantee there gonna be some fatties unlike seen before. i missed out on all the posts today but see it has gotten some action rolling now compared to early on!!!! as far as rules seems like no holes barred!!! goddess i know u gonna pm me and let me know what u gonna be creating right LOL. judging dont matter to me whatever is decided fine with me. the PHATY PHENOMENOM is here!!!!! one entry per person i take it, should we be shooting for a standard size or that dont matter. this is gonna be so cool, hope to see as many take part in this as possible. again this is going to benifet everyone with fresh ideas and were really gonna see what the possibilities are!!! way ta go kelly-this gonna be great great fun!!!


----------



## ncdodave

poll sounds good to me too. cant wait "ARE YOU READY FOR A THROWDOWN?!"
I am... hehehehehe


----------



## bbqgoddess

ERAIN!!
Size doesn't matter!!
also you can do as many as you want!!
minis' reg size...ginormous....its all allowed....I can't wait!!
and btw erain, nope I am not pm'ing you my top secret stuff!! :)


----------



## erain

sheesh, u getting battle hardened already goddess!!!


----------



## richtee

Seems I recall using about a tablespoon per fatty- maybe 1.5 lbs meat.  Mixed it well into the ground meat before rolling. Actually..I ground the meat myself and added during grinding...hmm...

Perhaps you should dissolve it in as little water as ya can and try it that way. Not sure how well it would disperse thru the ground meat dry. Well, let us know how it works out eh?


----------



## richtee

Ohhh!  With REAL White Castles?!?!  :{)


----------



## earache_my_eye

Since this weekend is shot for me as far as smoking goes, I'll see if I can't wrangle next Saturday off to participate.....this looks like it's gonna be a BLAST!...(specially if ya poke yer fatty at the wrong time)....LOL

Great idea BBQG......and you better bring your A-game.....there's some culinary geniuses 'round these forums.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






L8r,
Eric


----------



## cman95

I will still be in Angola but I can't wait. I can see the possibilities of many new fatty recipies. Ain't this place great?? BBQG, YOU ARE MY HERO!!


----------



## tbucher1218

we are supposed to be out of town that weekend also, but it will be great to see what everyone comes up with.  I think a poll would be great, after all it is for fun and watching the voting is fun as well.


----------



## ck311

Well you can count me in I've been tossing some ideas around in my head. This could be really fun. 

As for judging I think the Mods should pick a top 5 and then have a poll on it.


----------



## lownslow

All Right!  This is going to be a blast.  I'm so in!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm fine with any type of judging.  I would just want to know if there will be any voting instructions (vote for the best looking, best ingredient combination, best technique etc.)  Or will it just be up to the judges to decide how and why they cast their votes?  

We could forward pics to one trusted person and then they all get posted anonomously (sp?) to do more of a "blind"-type judging.

Just some thoughts.  Hmmm...what to make?


----------



## voldaddy

Listen, let's all do the right thing and keep this an honest contest. Everyone that enters the contest needs to send me a PM. I will in turn reply with my address. You will then need to Fed-Ex me your fattie packed on dry ice. I will eat all of them, and then will post my results and announce the winner. 

Hey, I'm a great corporate citizen, just trying to do my part.


----------



## bbqgoddess

give, give, give, what a giver! lol!!


----------



## rbrinton2373

Even though I am doing my first fatty ever as I type this I am game.  If anything just the ideas from everyone would be awesome.  But with that said I really don't like to lose so i will give it my best go.


----------



## dennisdocb

I wouldn't miss this for the world..always love a good throwdown..count me in


----------



## learning2burn

See ALL great minds think alike. i'm in!! Been having some idea's since my first one last week so what better way to go up against the big dogs. Ya'll are GREAT!!! With all the people it's a WIN-WIN for everyone!!


----------



## vince

I never done a fattie, Maybe I will next weekend just for the fun of it,


----------



## erain

here we go, this says it all right here!!!! vinnie my man is gonna do his first fatty in the throwdown!!!! just for the heck of it. way to go man i knew the fatty thing was on the verge really blowing open this summer and i think it just has, or rather will next week.who knows maybe this is gonna turn into an annual event!!!!!


----------



## ncdodave

vinnie if your team will be at infinion raceway in about 2 weeks for the race then we'l have a fatty drag race! hehehehe i know for a fact your teams funny car will turn my rail into dust! a '95 van ness is what i drive when im not workin' the ambulance. zoom zoom! ahhhhh the smell of vht, nitro and fatties....... im in heaven!


----------



## vince

Hello, Dave, I'm not going to be anywhere near California that weekend, To far west for me, LOL. I'm not part of the DHL team. 

I have not been out to the track  much this year, I  hope next year to have more time. 

I have been working with my Son and getting him started in racing, Don't know if he Has the drive to do it. I guess time will tell.

I agree something about the smell, Nothing smells better.

Have a great Time at the races.


----------



## lownslow

Would it be possible to get all the fatty pics on 1 thread without pages of posts inbetween?  I was just thinking that it would be nice if voters could look at them all close together without having to go through a whole bunch of pages of great supportive comments.  I just have the feeling that this thread may get pretty long and the more voters we can get in the mix the better.

My 2 cts.

Can't wait to roll up my competition fatty.


----------



## lcruzen

I won't be able to do one til Sunday so I'm out of the comp already. Might do one anyway though and post as a pre-disqualified late entry.


----------



## smokin' dick

I just did my first Fatty this past weekend, a 2 pounder, and all the guest said it came out great. It disappeared quickly. I am down for this throwdown.


----------



## bbq addict

Doh!!  I was off on my weekends.  Bellevue's Red, White & Que is this weekend and I'm judging...  I may have to follow Icruen's  lead and smoke one Sunday.


----------



## capt dan

I think I'm in!
I would like to make a suggestion.

Let's post these on one thread. Keep the post to 50 - 100 words describing the ingredients, what its smoked on and the wood/fuel used. Kinda simple but short. There looks to be alot of interested folks, so we should limit the post size, and maybe 3 pics too an example 1 pic flattened before rolling, 1 pic finished and resting, and the final pic of a cross section.

after all entries are in, like monday, or late sunday( cuz of the west coast folks) then vote in a poll for the winner..

Just my idea.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Either way, you know I am in!


----------



## bbqgoddess

Here it the new thread with the FATTIE THROWDOWN info!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=20048

BBQG


----------



## chrome

I'm in... Sounds like fun.
I'm all for a poll... Polls are good because a lot of times they include a bit of critique by nature.


----------



## christhompson

My weekend is absolutely shot, and, moreover, I don't own a smoker (yet!). So I'm definitely out. If I had time I'd probably try to rig something up on the old gas Weber.

I will, however, be reading intently come Monday. Once I saw someone who had put crab cake mix inside a fattie I knew that you people were unhinged in the best way possible.


----------



## tybo6

I am a noob but,........HELL YEAH I AM IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.........I know good and well I cant compete with even a quarter of ya'll here but just to do it and see all the ideas and q-view would be more than enough fun....
                Ty


----------



## seboke

That's a heck of smoker spirit!  I'll be competing against ya, but I wish you all the luck!


----------



## morkdach

go guys go stick with the spirit


----------



## bbqgoddess

We are at t-minus approx 34 hours...

Happy successful fatties to all!!!!!


----------



## big_rob

Y'all mind if I join in the fun? I just bought 3 pounds of Tennessee Pride to give fatties a try.


----------



## tybo6

Goddess it seems as though this throwdown is takin some doo-doo slingin in the general discussion forum.....I mean no disrespect to anyone ya'll but,I think it sounds like a great thing to do.Even just for fun and all the wonderful edible new ideas we are gonna see.....Yeah I am a noob and know nothing of the quote"ol days here".....But guys I think this place is top notch and has helped me to come a very long way in a very short time....But with what I was reading in the general discussion forum I was wondering r there repercussions on participants of this throwdown....If so what might they be?    Well any way...........HELL YEAH I AM IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbqgoddess

I guess I have missed the dung throwing...You know what? ya can't please everyone...now can ya? Tybo6, thanks for the heads up....and I am glad you are going to participate...people that don't have a sense of humor.... well what can I say? they are boring and I am suprised they even like to smoke, much less eat. As far as repecussions....like gettin' banned, I guess if I get banned for starting the thrwodown thread so be it, I am sure I would be welcomed on another site...are there other sites out there?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I did not mean to step on any toes...
Why does someone alway have to come and piss in your wheaties?


----------



## blacklab

For you BBQGODDESS

The Donkey Ride 

An old man, a boy and their donkey were going to town. The boy rode the donkey and the old man walked. 

As they went along, they passed some people who remarked it was a shame that the old man was walking when the boy was riding. The man and boy thought maybe these critics were right, so they changed places. 

Later, they passed some people that remarked, "What a shame that he makes the little boy walk". So they then decided they would both walk. 

Soon, they passed some more people who thought they were stupid to walk when they had a decent donkey to ride. So they both rode the donkey. 

Now they passed some people that shamed them by saying how awful to put such a load on a poor donkey. The boy and man thought they were probably right, so they decided to carry the donkey. 

As they crossed a bridge, they lost their grip on the animal and it fell into the river and drowned. 

THE MORAL OF THE STORY: If you try to please everyone, you might as well kiss your a$$ good-bye.


----------



## richtee

A- freakin'-MEN.


----------



## tybo6

Bein new here I am sure not tryin to stir up the pot and make any enemies.I just caught how some folks was talkin bought how the good ol days here at smf had a leader and contests were done a different way....AND HOW THE INMATES HAVE TAKEN OVER THE ASYLUM.....sup with that guys?     I mean c'mon its good clean fun........Lets smoke some FATTIES!!!!!


----------



## lcruzen

"Words of wisdom Lloyd my man, words of wisdom." - Jack Torrance

Well, I've been in trouble for smokin fatties before so............


----------



## richtee

BTW...*POINTS* on this idea.. awesome!


----------



## tybo6

Ditto Rich.....All HAIL GODDESS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carnuba

dam, beat me to it


----------



## erain

i aint been here that long but if people cant read it is there own fault and if they then have to post negative to something so positive to the forum. maybe this was not started by anyone from the top but neither was the last throwdown.  also if people are looking at this seriously as a contest,  then they should look elsewhere, like it was said-bragging rites only. consider it more of a thread for the future. think of the ideas shared, the possibillity of newe creations, a bank of info for a newb or vet alike to look at for that saterday when lets make a fatty but something different. i want this thing to run its course and my only interest in it is that the thread get completed. if people wanna vote so what its not an election!!!
sorry BBQG that you are feeling the way you do because of these remarks made by either people using the thread to voice opinions about other issues. if you will not be part of it pm me please and i will not take part either. thanks


----------



## 1894

erain , I've only been here for a couple of months , so I'm a real newbie . 
But , it seems that an unrelated ??? was started with its own thread , mayby inspired by the throwdown , but for the most part unrelated to the AWESOME FATTY THROWDOWN  that starts tommarow 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 I see absolutley no reason for members new or old to shy away from participating in the throwdown , Seems this is one of the best things to come along in a while on the forum since the brisket , and everyone can jion in on this one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Sure , lots of questions on the rules and how too's , but we got lots of folks here and that is a given 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the throwdown every one , if I can make the time , I'll jump in too ( hope I don't make another "fatty patty " if I do 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   )


----------



## 1894

For folks sweating the details , take a break , and try to come up with some ideas for some simple fatty throwdown awards  that the winners can add to thier sig line 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here's one site http://www.says-it.com/,
   but lot's of tallent out here , let's see what you got


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl

Not much time, but here's an idea to kick it off some... it'd just be something for someone to add to their sig... (sized appropriately, that is)






Hopefully someone will be able to dress it up more... maybe get a more fitting icon for the center...

Bill


----------



## richtee

Like... well-  a big FATTY?   ;{)


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl

LOL... I tried to find an icon of one, but none ta be found there...


----------



## pigcicles

I don't think anyone is knocking your efforts. Nobody gets banned for doing good. I for one applaud you for taking the initiative to start it. This is exactly what the forum needs, and has been needing for some time. 

I hope the lot of ya all end in a dead tie and everyone gets to have the Fatty Badge of Honor.

I still say you'd be perfect for the Events position. You have the drive and backing to do it ... and the 'want to' to see it through.

Keep up the good work BBQGodess AND good luck to all who enter.


----------



## richoso1

You expressed yourself very well, and I think for the majority of members we agree.


----------



## tbucher1218

Well we may not be going out of town after all.  Chad needs to break in the new smoker so I may be doing a fattie this weekend after all.


----------



## tybo6

Hey Goddess,
    R we startin tommorow(fri.),or on sat?...As u know......HELL YEAH I AM IN...........my wife is even throwin ideas at me........lookin forward to all the great fatties comin down for this thing


----------



## pacnwsteve

OK, so you propose a throwdown?  I have seen what you can do, and I know it is amazing, so from the NW, where we just had about ten whole freaking days of sunlight before it clouded up again, I say, have at it with the rest of the folks coming here!  As an amateur ECB smoker, I can admit that I can't even compete.  What a great idea BBQGoddess!  I hope you have great success and hope there is a thread here with all the results and some q-view.  Good luck to all the competitors!


----------



## bbqgoddess

The thread goes up Friday am, you can start whenever you would like on Friday!


----------



## bbqgoddess

Come on my wisdom buddy! You got it in there! that is kind strange weather for you all right? lOL! what you can't smoke unless it's raining? LOL!! Seriously it's a friendly neighbor hood q-vue, come and play!! Perhaps you get your better half to play too and by more time on the forum?? a little deposit to the marriage bank, a llittle withdrawal....


----------



## pacnwsteve

OK. BBQGodess, I have to admit, you are a formidable opponent and I am not one who is much for competition anyhow. I have been truly impressed with your smokes and rubs and q-view since I joined, and I mean it--such terrific creativity!  Still, if time is on my side, I will do a fatty for the first time on Saturday, even if it does not make your competition.  Somehow, I suspect you will win.  I will be here looking for the q-view. Again, good luck!

PacNWSteve


----------



## tybo6

Pac, its not about winnin or losin(in my mind) it is about all the wonderful new concotions we are gonna see(w/q-view) and great Ideas we are gonna get from this throwdown......So come on man get in here and do it. Lets have some fun and throw down some FATTIES!!!!!!!!!!..........lol..( I tend to drink to much...MY wife says)


----------



## bbqgoddess

YUR KILLING ME SMALLS!


----------



## pacnwsteve

Ok then.  I am all about "throwin' down a fatty."  I may miss the competition, but that doesn't mean I won't be here drooling over the q-view or posting my own when I do my first fattie this weekend (please no jokes about doing my first fattie!).


----------



## bbqgoddess

To make the comp all ya got to do is have the final posted by 2 pm pst on Sunday...List the ingredients on the entry thread thats it! 
Your first fattie could be a winner...
here is the thread with the guide lines...its just for ****es and giggles... 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=20048


----------



## tybo6

Goddess,
   I know I talk to much,....But I love it here and u have created a monster with this throw down....PROPS........PROPS........PROPS......ALL HAIL THE GODDESS...............lol....Again(wife says I drink too much.....makes me chatty).......lol..........CRAP!!!!!!!....Beer is empty


----------



## ronp

I won't be participating but I have an idea but wiffey doesn't like an ingredient. So if you are reaching for an Idea give me a pm. First one gets it.


----------



## sumosmoke

I second and THIRD that!!! What a great way to fuel the  camaraderie of the Forum! This is going to be a kickin-fun event!!


----------

